# Work in Cyprus - Medical card



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

It seem to me from some PM:s I get that it is time to clarify the public healthcare rights when you work and pay in to the Cyprus social system.

If you work as employed or self employed in Cyprus, you pay in to the social fund. As employed you pay half and employer pay half. Payment is made by employer who deduct your part from the salary

As self employed you pay all yourself.

After three years you have then the right to a medical card which give you the right to public healthcare.

But if you have already paid in to the system in another EU member state this time is also calculated in Cyprus. For that you need to get a form E 104 from the countries where you have worked before. I got mine from Sweden and Germany. It is the total time that is counted

This form can have another name in some country, See the links below

When you have the form/s, go to the citizen service center and they will issue the medical card for you.

Useful forms for social security rights

[ARCHIVED CONTENT] HM Revenue & Customs: Receive certificate E301,E101,E102,E104 or E205

Leaving Ireland and your social security entitlements

If you Google Form E104 you will find many countries and how to get the form


Perhaps Veronica can make a Sticky out of this


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> ]
> 
> Perhaps Veronica can make a Sticky out of this




Done


----------

